# Toronto Open, Spring 2010



## Sa967St (Feb 15, 2010)

TOS '10 has been announced 



> canadianCUBING is pleased to announce the Toronto Open, Spring 2010 speedcubing competition. The competition will be held on March 27, 2010, at Seneca College's Residence and Conference Centre, which is located at 1750 Finch Ave. East, Toronto, Ontario, Canada M2J 2X5.


----------



## GregFrench (Feb 15, 2010)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Tortin (Feb 15, 2010)

Gah. I was going to make this.

edit: Yes! Megaminx! NAR, here I come!


----------



## vcuber13 (Feb 15, 2010)

im happy that there having square-1


----------



## Neo63 (Feb 15, 2010)

YAY SQUARE-1!!!!!! MUST GO!!!!

time to persuade my parents. and i think this is the first toronto comp to be named "spring".

EDIT: zomg no big cubes? side events ftw 

EDIT2: zomg haiyan cubes as prizes? must go....


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 15, 2010)

If this is TOS, what's Toronto Open Summer?

How about TOSp and TOSu?


----------



## ElderKingpin (Feb 15, 2010)

wow. Toronto. lucky. DC only got one so far xD


----------



## Dave Campbell (Feb 15, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> If this is TOS, what's Toronto Open Summer?



It is true. We are going to run into issues this summer.



ElderKingpin said:


> wow. Toronto. lucky. DC only got one so far xD



Luck has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Jai (Feb 15, 2010)

Dave Campbell said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > If this is TOS, what's Toronto Open Summer?
> ...



Toronto Summer Open (TSO)?


----------



## Neo63 (Feb 15, 2010)

Jai said:


> Dave Campbell said:
> 
> 
> > Lucas Garron said:
> ...



Toronto Symphony Orchestra?


----------



## dbax0999 (Feb 15, 2010)

Ahh.does this mean no Vancouver Spring?


----------



## Dave Campbell (Feb 15, 2010)

dbax0999 said:


> Ahh.does this mean no Vancouver Spring?



What does a competition in Toronto have to do with Vancouver?


----------



## joey (Feb 15, 2010)

Dave Campbell said:


> Luck has nothing to do with it.


What's luck got to do, got to do with it?
What's luck but a second hand emotion,
What's luck got to do, got to do with it?
Who needs a competition when a competition can be broken.


----------



## dbax0999 (Feb 16, 2010)

Dave Campbell said:


> dbax0999 said:
> 
> 
> > Ahh.does this mean no Vancouver Spring?
> ...



Well they're both in Canada


----------



## dillonbladez (Feb 16, 2010)

dbax0999 said:


> Dave Campbell said:
> 
> 
> > dbax0999 said:
> ...



made me lol right there.

toronto has lots of competitions. im glad that it does.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 16, 2010)

joey said:


> Dave Campbell said:
> 
> 
> > Luck has nothing to do with it.
> ...


Ahem.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 16, 2010)

joey said:


> Dave Campbell said:
> 
> 
> > Luck has nothing to do with it.
> ...



<3


----------



## abr71310 (Feb 25, 2010)

IM GOING IM GOING IM GOING.
This time I'm doing 2x2x2.
I jsut hope my LL doesn't pop. LOL.


----------



## Cube4You (Feb 28, 2010)

*Who's going to Toronto Opening Spring 2010*

Who's going to the TOS?
Just want to know
I'm doing 3x3 and 2x2
I suck at 2x2 15 sec average what a noob I am


----------



## dillonbladez (Feb 28, 2010)

count meh in

edit:

i think its TOSp now.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 5, 2010)

So, Statue will be going (if something bad doesn't happen again, like last time...)

Hmm...now the question is, to official OHITABLD magic, or not to...


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 5, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> So, Statue will be going (if something bad doesn't happen again, like last time...)
> 
> Hmm...now the question is, to official OHITABLD magic, or not to...




OHITABLD magic please :1


----------



## Forte (Mar 5, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > So, Statue will be going (if something bad doesn't happen again, like last time...)
> ...



wtf is this


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 5, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > So, Statue will be going (if something bad doesn't happen again, like last time...)
> ...



Ha...I should fix mah magix


----------



## waffle=ijm (Mar 5, 2010)

no monies


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 5, 2010)

Forte said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > *:1*
> ...


it's a munch munch face :1


----------



## Neo63 (Mar 5, 2010)

ohh I'm gonna sneak out of the house and come to TOS  wont make 2x2 first round though


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 5, 2010)

Hey Dave you'll be happy to know that I've actually looked into acquiring a passport. Not in time for this comp obviously, but at least it's moved beyond "Ehhhhh I'll think about it"


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 5, 2010)

whats OHITABLD magic? sounds fun


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 5, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> whats OHITABLD magic? sounds fun



*O*ne *H*anded *I*n *T*he *A*ir *BL*in*D*folded *magic*


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 5, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> whats OHITABLD magic? sounds fun








This... except blindfolded.


edit: and the toss isn't necessary


----------



## Dene (Mar 5, 2010)

LMAO that was hilarious


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 5, 2010)

Average of 5: 
[youtubehd]v3HYnzp-LTE[/youtubehd]


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 5, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Average of 5:



Fixed it for ya


----------



## waffle=ijm (Mar 6, 2010)

mmkay, I'm in search for a little thing called a 6x6 cube (preferably white). If anyone is selling one, Statue K. has agreed to buy it from you on my behalf so talk to him. I'm willing to pay up to $35 for the 6x6.


----------



## Dene (Mar 6, 2010)

I think you were way cuter in the other video  . Also, what's with the secret hand signals? You know you can talk!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 6, 2010)

Dene said:


> I think you were way cuter in the other video


 Must be the hair length.



Dene said:


> . Also, what's with the secret hand signals? You know you can talk!


I'm a statue. Statues can't talk, silly.


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 6, 2010)

lol! i totally need somebody to teach me that


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 6, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> lol! i totally need somebody to teach me that



I'll teach at TOS!

There's 2 methods. The Statue method and the Pat "Rick James" method.


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 6, 2010)

I'll go with the Statue method. sounds like there's less moving involved


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 6, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> I'll go with the Statue method. sounds like there's less moving involved



Actually, that's right. 
But Rick James likes his method. idk. it's silly.


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 6, 2010)

yay for lazyness 

there might be a cube meet at peter d.'s place on either the 15th or the 16th. most likely the 16th.
who thinks they might be going?


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 6, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> yay for lazyness
> 
> there might be a cube meet at peter d.'s place on either the 15th or the 16th. most likeley the 16th.
> who thinks they might be going?


The cube meets at Juice's house don't have much of a turnout, it's usually just me + Brendon + Juice + Dave and sometimes Anthony, Thompson and Peter. Maybe this time more people will come this time since it's in Toronto. 

btw I'll come.


----------



## Tortin (Mar 6, 2010)

I'll be able to come if I can get there by TTC.


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 6, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> dillonbladez said:
> 
> 
> > yay for lazyness
> ...



i hate it when people say things nubs dont understand!!!  so frusturating.


----------



## Forte (Mar 6, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > dillonbladez said:
> ...



Justin Jaffray :4


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 6, 2010)

ok thanks


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 6, 2010)

Even _I_ knew that...


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 6, 2010)

but you're not nub..


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 6, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> but you're not nub..



I consider myself nub.


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 6, 2010)

argh. whatever. i dont like arguing on the forums. it only adds to the amount of useless argurments already here.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 6, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> argh. whatever. i dont like arguing on the forums. it only adds to the amount of useless argurments already here.



Haha, I wasn't arguing, I was just poking fun at you...

But yea...


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 6, 2010)

i just dont want to have a giant 57456 page argument like reThinker and that other guy... kind of fun to read though.


----------



## Dene (Mar 6, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > I think you were way cuter in the other video
> ...



Or that cute little grin <3


----------



## Tortin (Mar 6, 2010)

Forte said:


> dillonbladez said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...



What is that?


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 6, 2010)

its some retarded variation of the munch face, i think.


----------



## Forte (Mar 6, 2010)

like :3 but even better

:4


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 6, 2010)

i leik :3


----------



## Tortin (Mar 6, 2010)

Forte said:


> like :3 but even better
> 
> :4



:9 must be the pwnest out of all of them, then.


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 6, 2010)

aw no wai you jest inventeed teh m0st aweshome fase evaaa!!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 6, 2010)

:7 is my favourite.

EDIT: NOOOO!!!! :7 is taken by Chester!!! I guess all there is left is :6... but that's strange...


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 6, 2010)

Tortin said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > like :3 but even better
> ...



I'm :1
Waffle is :2
Everyone is :3
Forte is :4
Juice is :5
Chester is :7
Joey is :9
Stachu is :e
Woner is :T 

we have our own emoticons


----------



## Tortin (Mar 6, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Tortin said:
> 
> 
> > Forte said:
> ...



:e? What is that? And the :T looks off-centre.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 6, 2010)

Tortin said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > I'm :1
> ...



:T is a whistle face and I have no idea what :e is



miniGOINGS said:


> :7 is my favourite.
> 
> EDIT: NOOOO!!!! :7 is taken by Chester!!! I guess all there is left is :6... but that's strange...


you don't get one unless you're part of our Skype crew.


----------



## Tortin (Mar 6, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Tortin said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...



Why did you change my spelling of centre? And how is :T whistling?


----------



## Neo63 (Mar 6, 2010)

lol. I can probably go to the meet if it's accessible by TTC since I missed the last comp...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 7, 2010)

my e in :e ~ 2.71828183, nubz.
Dene: 
btw, waffle needs to change his. They have to be universal/mathematical/physics constants. Someone be Epsilon Naught.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 7, 2010)

discuss cube meet here: http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=348037638121


edit: Peter is canceling it due to lack of people coming


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Mar 8, 2010)

Hmm, so I'm probably going to this. I still need to figure out where I'm going to stay, though. Any ideas?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 10, 2010)

Did you know...
19/78 people signed up for TOSp right now have a first name beginning with the letter 'J'?
that's 24.36%!!!
WHAT??


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 10, 2010)

:/

are you still teaching OHITA magic


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 10, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> :/
> 
> are you still teaching OHITA magic



erm. I'm up for teaching at the competition; sure.
Should take like 2min.


----------



## Neo63 (Mar 12, 2010)

can we have an cube meet anyway sometime during the break? I'm bored and been missing out on comps


----------



## Dave Campbell (Mar 17, 2010)

I think this guy might win, he seems pretty good:

http://tinyurl.com/ydxsk76


----------



## Tortin (Mar 17, 2010)

Dave Campbell said:


> I think this guy might win, he seems pretty good:
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/ydxsk76



Oh dayum. Why have I never heard of him before?


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Thai? :O


----------



## blah (Mar 18, 2010)

Nah. He's color blind.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 20, 2010)

So, erm, 7 days.


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 20, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> So, erm, 7 days.



w00t


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 20, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > So, erm, 7 days.
> ...



And I still suck at 3x3 (~21) and Square-1 (~38)


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 20, 2010)

vcuber13 said:


> dillonbladez said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...



i will prolly get the worst sq. 1 times in the comp.


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 20, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> vcuber13 said:
> 
> 
> > dillonbladez said:
> ...



Ya but I want to come in 3rd.
What do you average?


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 20, 2010)

uhh....i'd rather not speak about it 

~cough,cough,cough, 1:25, cough,cough,cough~


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 20, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> uhh....i'd rather not speak about it
> 
> ~cough,cough,cough, 1:25, cough,cough,cough~



Thats not bad.

Eric Limebacks a 48 second average.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 20, 2010)

vcuber13 said:


> dillonbladez said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...


Am sad. You're better than me. (well, same at 3x3 and better at Sq-1)


dillonbladez said:


> vcuber13 said:
> 
> 
> > dillonbladez said:
> ...


False. I will. I use Roux.



dillonbladez said:


> uhh....i'd rather not speak about it
> 
> ~cough,cough,cough, 1:25, cough,cough,cough~


Meh. I'm at about that, too; don't worry about it.


----------



## Neo63 (Mar 20, 2010)

lol. why is everyone so anticipated about square-1? hopefully I wont fail like last time


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 21, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> lol. why is everyone so anticipated about square-1? hopefully I wont fail like last time



oh yeah, the sub30 fail


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 21, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> lol. why is everyone so anticipated about square-1? hopefully I wont fail like last time



Because SQ1 is sick


----------



## blah (Mar 21, 2010)

Am.


----------



## Neo63 (Mar 21, 2010)

blah said:


> Am.



:confused: huh?

and I shouldn't have lubed my square-1...now I lost my feel and average like four seconds slower


----------



## joey (Mar 21, 2010)

clean it out?


----------



## Neo63 (Mar 21, 2010)

I did that once before but it screwed it up even more...maybe I'm just gonna do like 200+ solves a day. It's only six days before TOSp


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 24, 2010)

Oh. So, I'm not going now.
Just btw.


----------



## Tortin (Mar 24, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Oh. So, I'm not going now.
> Just btw.



You seem to do this every comp...


----------



## Andreas737 (Mar 24, 2010)

Oh man, my first comp! So scared...


----------



## Neo63 (Mar 24, 2010)

so no OHBLDITA?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 24, 2010)

I HOPE I can go.
It turns out my mom is leaving on a trip for a couple weeks, and my dad doesn't want to leave before she does.

I can probably talk him into it though. If I do, I'll be bringing along a friend.
I'm getting excited


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 24, 2010)

Tortin said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh. So, I'm not going now.
> ...



Things happen.
Some force hates me going to Canada.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 24, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Things happen.
> Some force hates me going to Canada.



Don't look at me...


----------



## Neo63 (Mar 25, 2010)

OMG one day to go....so excited


----------



## Forte (Mar 25, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> lol. why is everyone so anticipated about square-1?



because it's OSSIM <3


----------



## Neo63 (Mar 26, 2010)

Forte said:


> Neo63 said:
> 
> 
> > lol. why is everyone so anticipated about square-1?
> ...



=D

and schedule's out, as well as the merch list.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm off to the airport. See you all soon!


----------



## Micael (Mar 26, 2010)

I wish you all a good competition


----------



## Neo63 (Mar 26, 2010)

OMG IT'S TMR!


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 27, 2010)

Okay, so my dad said I can't go.
Too bad, I was looking forward to meeting a lot of you.

At least there's Baltimore in a few weeks, he said we could go to that for sure.


----------



## canadiancuber (Mar 27, 2010)

just asking........there is going to be tos (summer) right?


----------



## Andreas737 (Mar 27, 2010)

Anyone selling a stackmat timer?


----------



## Neo63 (Mar 27, 2010)

Look at the merch page.


----------



## Jai (Mar 27, 2010)

I believe Eric Limeback just got a sub-11 average. 11 11 10 10 10.


----------



## rowehessler (Mar 27, 2010)

WTF. nice job eric. Anything else happen?


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 27, 2010)

(12:19:10 PM) Jai_TOS: eric got 10.95 avg this morning
(12:19:26 PM) Jai_TOS: 1:27 bld (eric)
(12:19:46 PM) Jai_TOS: he had a 59.33 DNF that was off by a corner 2-flip
(12:20:08 PM) Jai_TOS: juice got a 10 single in 3x3
(12:21:08 PM) Jai_TOS: i'll come back here if something happens


----------



## Anthony (Mar 27, 2010)

Apparently Harris almost beat Eric's average during the second round, but locked up on a G perm on the last solve. His times were 10, 10, 10, 12, 12. Oh, and Eric's average was 10.96 btw. Very awesome.  I wonder what'll happen in the finals..


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 27, 2010)

(2:25:01 PM) Jai_TOS: emily wang megaminx mean3 NAR
(2:25:08 PM) Jai_TOS: idk what the time was
(2:25:11 PM) Jai_TOS: jai gambhir
(2:25:18 PM) Jai_TOS: pyraminx average of 5
(2:25:22 PM) Jai_TOS: ...
(2:25:22 PM) Jai_TOS: NAR
(2:25:23 PM) Jai_TOS: 5.90


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 27, 2010)

Sounds like a boring comp...


----------



## Anthony (Mar 27, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> (2:25:01 PM) Jai_TOS: emily wang megaminx mean3 NAR
> (2:25:08 PM) Jai_TOS: idk what the time was
> (2:25:11 PM) Jai_TOS: jai gambhir
> (2:25:18 PM) Jai_TOS: pyraminx average of 5
> ...



YAY EMILY!  
And Jai. 
Great job.


----------



## Neo63 (Mar 27, 2010)

yeah...I failed in pyraminx, 2x2 finals and square-1  Why does E2 count as DNF? 

btw my times were 23 (fail) 14.09 (yay double U perm ftw) DNF (16, off by E2 ) 19(wrong EP) 17 = 20.10 avg

Sub-20 fail, and it would've been like 17...


----------



## Meep (Mar 27, 2010)

So um... Who won 3x3?


----------



## Neo63 (Mar 27, 2010)

Oh yeah, Eric did, and beat Harris Chan by about 0.10 seconds. Don't remember the time though...11.8~ I think...(I might be wayy off)


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 27, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> Oh yeah, Eric did, and beat Harris Chan by about 0.10 seconds. Don't remember the time though...11.8~ I think...(I might be wayy off)



10.96


----------



## Neo63 (Mar 27, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Neo63 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yeah, Eric did, and beat Harris Chan by about 0.10 seconds. Don't remember the time though...11.8~ I think...(I might be wayy off)
> ...



Not for the finals.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 27, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> Not for the finals.



Ahhh, I see. My mistake.


----------



## Jai (Mar 27, 2010)

Eric's average in the finals was 11.69, I believe. And yeah, it was a nice comp in terms of results, but we don't have much to say for the Did You Know lists.

And congrats to Thompson Clarke for getting a 5.96 pyra average. Sub-old NAR, and SO close to me.


----------



## Tortin (Mar 27, 2010)

Did you know that Tim and I got a 10:44.xx Minx Team BLD solve? xDD


----------



## Neo63 (Mar 27, 2010)

Did you know
-Instead of sub-30 fail I got sub-20 fail 
-I spent 5 minutes teaching Bill Bob's lolmethod, and he got DNF, 3:xy, 1:xy, 58.xy 5x.yz and everyone was clapping.
-Nobody clapped on my 14 second square-1 solve but they clapped for a 21 second solve of someone else.
-Bill ended up making a variation of Bob's method.


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 27, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> Did you know
> -Instead of sub-30 fail I got sub-20 fail
> -I spent 5 minutes teaching Bill Bob's lolmethod, and he got DNF, 3:xy, 1:xy, 58.xy 5x.yz and everyone was clapping.
> *-Nobody clapped on my 14 second square-1 solve but they clapped for a 21 second solve of someone else.*
> -Bill ended up making a variation of Bob's method.



That was me, and thats because there was like 6 people watching me, and they new the NR was 20.xy. I would have beaten it but I had to fix the middle layer wich added 2 seconds. Btw the time was 21.52, and I fialed my average, it was 40.17.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 28, 2010)

Emiry also got the female (U)WR single and average for 3x3 (10.15, 12.45 iirc)
I totally failed at 3x3


----------



## Neo63 (Mar 28, 2010)

Did you know
-that Sarah cheats in team events 
-that I still don't get what sledgehammer and hedgeslammer is...

EDIT: nice sig Daniel


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 28, 2010)

FML for me today.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Mar 28, 2010)

Tortin said:


> Did you know that Tim and I got a 10:44.xx Minx Team BLD solve? xDD



Hahahaha that was ridiculous.

Sarah and I got a 35.xx+2 3x3 team bld. That was absurdly easy.

Oh yeah, and I got a 13.7x 3x3 average in the final. Wooh.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 28, 2010)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Tortin said:
> 
> 
> > Did you know that Tim and I got a 10:44.xx Minx Team BLD solve? xDD
> ...



we also got a 41.xx that was not absurdly easy




Neo63 said:


> Did you know
> -that Sarah cheats in team events
> -that I still don't get what sledgehammer and hedgeslammer is...
> 
> EDIT: nice sig Daniel



D:<

R'FRF' and FR'F'R


----------



## Tortin (Mar 28, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Tim Reynolds said:
> 
> 
> > Tortin said:
> ...



Yeah?
Okay Sarah, we have to give team BLD another try sometime.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 28, 2010)

Tortin said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Tim Reynolds said:
> ...



me: JOIN-U-INSERT
you: *does R U R' U U'... gets confused*
me: now U-insert...
you: * does U, U R U2 R'...*
me: 



Spoiler









(R U R') U (R U' R')


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm so confused by those statements...


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 28, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> I'm so confused by those statements...


"join" is R U R' and "insert" is R U' R'. They're F2L codes for team BLD.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 28, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> "join" is R U R' and "insert" is R U' R'. They're F2L codes for team BLD.



Ahh, makes sense now. I thought join-U-insert was 1 term, but it's 2 with a U in the middle.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 28, 2010)

I have some 'Did You Knows' to add, but I'm really sleepy now so I'll do it tomorrow morning. I guess that staying up all night before a competition for no real reason is not such a great idea.


----------



## ArcticxWolf (Mar 28, 2010)

vcuber13 said:


> Neo63 said:
> 
> 
> > Did you know
> ...



You beat me in both 3x3 AND square 1 >: (

Lol, for the first solve in square 1, I did two adjacent parities instead of U- perm and ended up getting like, 45 :fp

I also failed the easy cubeshape one...


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 28, 2010)

Jai said:


> And yeah, it was a nice comp in terms of results, but we don't have much to say for the Did You Know lists.


lolno

Did you know that...

- Bill was trying to take close-up pictures of people's eyes? 
- he entered pyraminx without knowing a real method, and he used his own method which was similar to the one Bob taught him at the Canadian Open?
- I was stupid and messed around with the tension on my 3x3 and made it too loose?
- I got 2 pops in the first 3x3 round? (my A-ii has never popped before) clicky
- news reporters from CBC and CTV were there to get interviews with Harris Chan?
- one of the reporters was watching me in the first 3x3 round (which I completely failed because I was being careful not to get anymore pops) and we had an epic interview which wasn't aired?


Spoiler



"you just solved the cube in 14 seconds..."
"yeah, it was horrible"
 "what's a good solve like?"
"about 12 seconds I guess"
"have you heard of Harris Chan?
"uhh, of course."
"what do you think of him?"
"he's cool"
"is he good?"
"yeah he's fast... only the fastest in Canada, right?"
*awkward pause* "thanks"


- Bill can pronounce my middle name correctly? (His response: "of course, I'm Chinese." My response: *thinks "but I'm Japanese..."*)
- LOL I FAIL AT 3x3
- my first megaminx solve was a DNF (was on CPLL at 1:35ish, then I popped in the middle of a corner rotating commutator and messed it up and had to go back and fix it)?
- It was a 3:30ish solve but I DNF'd it because it was suck?
- now I have two DNF official means (7x7x7, and now megaminx) because of DNF singles due to pops?
- I didn't even know that I made the second round of OH, then somehow I made OH finals?
- my times in the OH finals were super consistent? (24.xx, DNF, 34.xx, 39.xx, 22.xx) hell yeah.
- some of the kids there were loljudges and lolscramblers?
- Zachary still says "AND... EXAMINE!" while lifting up the cube cover?
- *Jeremy does a handstand*
- Emily gets easily confused at Team BLD?
- blimp = soccer mirror
- Excalibur = cow farm mirror
- U... uh 2....3
- some people finally decided to start signing the back of the Canadian Cubing shirt? (the front is all filled out)
- beast OLL
- thermometer.


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 28, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> FML for me today.



Did you know...

-I beat Daniel in 3x3? 

yay


----------



## Tortin (Mar 28, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Jai said:
> 
> 
> > And yeah, it was a nice comp in terms of results, but we don't have much to say for the Did You Know lists.
> ...



Maybe you're just not clear enough. 

And the interview was pure win.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 28, 2010)

Tortin said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > - Emily gets easily confused at Team BLD?
> ...



"join" is R U R' and "insert" is R U' R' therefore "join U insert" is R U R' U R U' R'
I don't understand how that isn't clear enough. 

and ya the interview was awesome


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Mar 28, 2010)

The results are up. 13.80 for me in the final =)

Also, my goal was to beat 5.23 in 2x2 (that was my worlds average). First round I succeeded, with a 5.22! Then a 5.10 in the second round, and a disappointing average in the final of 5.24 (haha). My last seven 2x2 averages have ranged from 5.10 to 5.67...the next slowest after 5.67 was 5.33. Pretty consistent I'd say...


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 29, 2010)

Tim Reynolds said:


> The results are up. 13.80 for me in the final =)
> 
> Also, my goal was to beat 5.23 in 2x2 (that was my worlds average). First round I succeeded, with a 5.22! Then a 5.10 in the second round, and a disappointing average in the final of 5.24 (haha). My last seven 2x2 averages have ranged from 5.10 to 5.67...the next slowest after 5.67 was 5.33. Pretty consistent I'd say...


I wish my times were consistent  my times in the OH finals were lol

Ooh, I forgot to mention the mystery event in the Did You Knows. It was speed-assembling a disassembled storebought, and I won it with a time of 1:20.xx. 'Twas fun, and I got some sort of 4x4 ES clone.


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 29, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Tim Reynolds said:
> 
> 
> > The results are up. 13.80 for me in the final =)
> ...



I did the same thing after and got a 1:13.xy


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 29, 2010)

vcuber13 said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Ooh, I forgot to mention the mystery event in the Did You Knows. It was speed-assembling a disassembled storebought, and I won it with a time of 1:20.xx. 'Twas fun, and I got some sort of 4x4 ES clone.
> ...


nice  but did you use a crappy storebought?


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 29, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> vcuber13 said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...



Lol no, I used a modded Alpha V.


----------



## Neo63 (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh also
DYK
-There was a fire outside right before the awards ceremony 
-Bill now ranks 4th last on WCA for pyraminx average
-that I'm a terrible teacher 
-my judge didn't reset the timer and made me lose a 3.4x solve (on 2x2 of course)  well at least it wasn't DNF


----------



## canadiancuber (Mar 29, 2010)

i was not at tosp.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 29, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Ooh, I forgot to mention the mystery event in the Did You Knows. It was speed-assembling a disassembled storebought, and I won it with a time of 1:20.xx. 'Twas fun, and I got some sort of 4x4 ES clone.



geez, i was actually the first to come up with this on the internet xD.

i think it was a challange video to this pie guy on youtube.
__________________
Me: Hey do you know this guy called Brandon Vaseline?
Sarah: Whaaat?


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 29, 2010)

Do you have the scrambles Dave?


----------



## Dave Campbell (Mar 29, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Do you have the scrambles Dave?




Of course.


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 29, 2010)

Dave Campbell said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have the scrambles Dave?
> ...



there on canadiancubing.com


----------



## Kian (Mar 29, 2010)

Dave Campbell said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have the scrambles Dave?
> ...



Make him pay.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 29, 2010)

You mean I actually have to _go_ there? Go to _canadian_cubing.com?


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 29, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Ooh, I forgot to mention the mystery event in the Did You Knows. It was speed-assembling a disassembled storebought, and I won it with a time of 1:20.xx. 'Twas fun, and I got some sort of 4x4 ES clone.
> ...


well, there was this:


----------



## Dave Campbell (Mar 29, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> You mean I actually have to _go_ there? Go to _canadian_cubing.com?



No, i will give them to you in person when you come up for the next competition. I'll be waiting.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 29, 2010)

did you know:
-that sarah's so-called type A III-f is actually a type A *II*-f?
-that my h-perm is slow?
-that i failed at magic?
-YJ 5x5s are better than V-cubes?
-i got pwned by a random noob out of nowhere?
-A2 pwns A5?
-everyone clapped a guy's pyraminx solve that was like 1 min+?
-a kid bought like $150 at the merchandise table?
-his mom had a really funny expression on her face when she heard the price?


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 29, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> did you know:
> -that sarah's so-called type A III-f is actually a type A *II*-f?
> -that my h-perm is slow?
> -that i failed at magic?
> ...



was that me? 


Did you know:

we thought somebody was after daniel and hi-jacked his 2x3x3 and magic?

but we actually found it somewhere on the floor


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 29, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > did you know:
> ...




but i still didnt find my 2x3x3.

and yes, that's you.


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 29, 2010)

you're the noob  sorry about the 2x3x3 though.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 29, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> -that sarah's so-called type A III-f is actually a type A *II*-f?


 I'm still going to call it a type A third model...



daniel0731ex said:


> -that my h-perm is slow?


mine is slower...



daniel0731ex said:


> -everyone clapped a guy's pyraminx solve that was like 1 min+?


BILL!


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 29, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > -that sarah's so-called type A III-f is actually a type A *II*-f?
> ...




that was because he didn't know how to solve it, right?


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 29, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...


not exactly



Neo63 said:


> Did you know
> -I spent 5 minutes teaching Bill Bob's lolmethod, and he got DNF, 3:xy, 1:xy, 58.xy 5x.yz and everyone was clapping.
> -Bill ended up making a variation of Bob's method.
> ...
> ...


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 30, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > -that sarah's so-called type A III-f is actually a type A *II*-f?
> ...



that would confuse a lot of people. at least use the "-f" name on C4U if you don't give a crap about my naming system:fp


----------



## Neo63 (Mar 30, 2010)

Did you know that after the incident at Canadian Open people now know not to pick up pieces when the cube pops?


----------



## Forte (Mar 30, 2010)

lol we all spazzed at that woman at Canadian Open XD


----------



## Neo63 (Mar 30, 2010)

Forte said:


> lol we all spazzed at that woman at Canadian Open XD



ie Daniel's mom


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 30, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > lol we all spazzed at that woman at Canadian Open XD
> ...



no it's not. my parents didn't go with me.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 30, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> Neo63 said:
> 
> 
> > Forte said:
> ...


the other Daniel... :fp


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 30, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > Neo63 said:
> ...



:fp
Why does everyone keep on doing that to me???


----------



## Daniel Que (Mar 31, 2010)

What's the difference between a type A II and A II-F?

...Or should I say Alpha II and Alpha II-F...


----------



## Daniel Que (Apr 2, 2010)

Oh yeah, that was my mom. lol.


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Apr 4, 2010)

The cube popularity took a dive after hungary budapest championship of the world in 1982. The return in competition after 21 years was the world championship in toronto canada in 2003. Exactly had the same place at the science fair my web page photo that I placed on my web site that I took on the national championship of 1982.

The name of my domain rubikscuberecord.com and I'm the only one to have solved the cube blindfolded. If you don't believe in the one that has brought back the cube you will have to answer to the irreversables evidence. Contrary to it's return in 2003 in the store where the cube sales were influenced by the championship wich was not the case in 1982.

The cube is'nt musical (method & math) partition exchange only but it's has competitive. 

The cube is a puzzle where the genius of the teenager's suffice to reach world records. I never said that it was not for children or adults because human curiosity has no age. 

The emails that I kept in my reception box before 2003 from hotmail speak for themselves. Journalists outside the province of quebec never heard from me because the cuber's of my generation present on the web before 2003 never told my name with my story. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2UiUDklVP8

Au nom de la vérité


----------

